# Hand hits - lots of them



## codz285

Hi,

I am really struggling with hand hits, they pissing hurt too.

I have watched the 2 videos from the gentleman on here but i still seem to be doing the same thing.

I have a Dankung Palm thunder and I shoot it gansta style. It has tubes.

Does anyone have any tips or advice please?

Regards

Rhodri


----------



## codz285

I must also add that i am a complete novice


----------



## bigron

what's hitting you the tubes or the ammo


----------



## Tag

This is what I learned by one of the finest gentleman of this sport. I was told to center the tubes in the forks, then push down and away so that the tubes are still centered when you shoot. Otherwise they can become off centered. Do you shoot any other style slingshot, and if so do you have the same problem as with the Dankung?


----------



## treefork

Read this : http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23909-how-to-avoid-fork-and-hand-hits/


----------



## TSM

Make sure you don't have one of the forks canted closer to the target than the other. Pinch the ammo "in" the pouch, not the pouch "in front" of the ammo. Beware the speed bump effect. That's about all I got.


----------



## codz285

treefork said:


> Read this : http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23909-how-to-avoid-fork-and-hand-hits/


Hi,

I did watch both of those videos - maybe a re watch is in order though.


----------



## Charles

Video yourself shooting ... lots of closeups if you can manage it. Then you can review what you are doing.

Also, it is not clear to me whether you are just getting hand slaps from your bands or pouch or whether you are actually hitting your hand with the ammo. If we knew which was the case, we might be in a better position to help you.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## codz285

bigron said:


> what's hitting you the tubes or the ammo


Hi,

Its a bit of a mixture to be honest, I would say 9 out of 10 times it hits me its the tubes, sometimes it feels a lot more painful and I am guessing thats when the ammo whacks me.


----------



## codz285

Tag said:


> This is what I learned by one of the finest gentleman of this sport. I was told to center the tubes in the forks, then push down and away so that the tubes are still centered when you shoot. Otherwise they can become off centered. Do you shoot any other style slingshot, and if so do you have the same problem as with the Dankung?


I have the same problem to a lesser degree with my fs-1. I will try that tomorrow


----------



## codz285

Charles said:


> Video yourself shooting ... lots of closeups if you can manage it. Then you can review what you are doing.
> 
> Also, it is not clear to me whether you are just getting hand slaps from your bands or pouch or whether you are actually hitting your hand with the ammo. If we knew which was the case, we might be in a better position to help you.
> 
> Cheers ... Charles


Hi Charles,

I watched both of your videos last night and found them really helpful. I don't seem to have learnt anything though so will have another watch in the morning and see if it sinks in.

What i am struggling with i think is the palm thunder is very small and I struggle to get my hands around it in the way you show in your videos with my thumb at the bottom and index finger wrapped around it at the top.

Accuracy doesn't seem to be a major issue, I am quite happy with that considering I have only been shooting a few days.


----------



## codz285

does that look like ammo or tubes hitting to you fellows?


----------



## codz285

Doc said:


> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21795-how-to-center-looped-tubes-on-a-dankung/
> 
> ^ Centering Dankung tubes


Hi,

That looks very helpful will try that out tomorrow.


----------



## Emitto

Yikes! How do you hold the catty, if you can take a picture from the back once you have draw the tubes, That is quite damage!

Are you also getting FORK HITS?

Cheers mate.E

.


----------



## Charles

Ouch, ouch. That sure looks like ammo hitting your hand to me. If I were you, I would go to much lighter tubes ... certainly just singles. With a very light draw, you should be able to concentrate more on your technique and figure out what is going on.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## wll

Are you turning and tweaking the pouch like you should, makes all the difference n the world for me.

I might add, on some Dankung slings there is a correct side to hold and a non correct side, If the non correct side is facing you the tubes will not stay in the middle of the fork. There is a video on you tube on this also.

wll


----------



## Something0riginal

ok im a noob too but ive only had a couple hand hits and those were from me messing up. its like an oportunity to develop spacial awareness. I guess what in trying to say is line up the three points in space that is your fork tip(or the middle of the fork and a bit up) as bill hays says aim small miss small anyways connect the dots and dont let your hand get in the way. release is important to dont close the gap and be sure your bands are even.i shoot pinner ammo because perfect rocks are hard to come by and i dont have any lead to cast or shoot. one thing i learned, IF YOU REALLY SUCK OR THERE IS ANY REASON SOMETHING WONT WORK, SHOOT SOMETHING LIGHTER AND LESS PAINFUL. like a paintball or something fron a tree near you.


----------



## Something0riginal

sorry i forgot about the pouch and target, i meant so say line up the pouch fork and target and be sure band are even and your hand isnt in the way then just relax your pouch hand and let it fly


----------



## M.J

codz285 said:


> Tag said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I learned by one of the finest gentleman of this sport. I was told to center the tubes in the forks, then push down and away so that the tubes are still centered when you shoot. Otherwise they can become off centered. Do you shoot any other style slingshot, and if so do you have the same problem as with the Dankung?
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same problem to a lesser degree with my fs-1. I will try that tomorrow
Click to expand...

If you're shooting yourself in the hand with an fs-1 then you probably need to rethink your entire shooting style.


----------



## codz285

Hi,

I didn't get manage to get out with the catapult today because it was so windy but have been practising my technique a bit in the mirror. I definitely think lighter bands are in order

Regards

Rhodri


----------



## wll

Something is very wrong for you to get hand hits with a Fs-1, that thing is just about bullet proof, been around when dinosaurs still roamed the planet, and you had to vulcanize you own tubing in a volcano !

Send picks of the slings in your hand if you can

wll


----------



## Teach

Looking at your hand has gotten me thinking because where you are getting hit is really low on the hand which is unusual. The only way I can think of for you to get repeatedly hit like that is one of two things;

1,) you are choking up too far on the SS. ie getting your hand too far up and too close to the rings but even that makes me doubt that's it.

2.) I suspect you might be pointing the forks of the SS too far forward to the point where the tubes and ammo don't have enough room to pass and thereby are making contact with your hand in a very unpleasant way. You might be doing this from the point of taking aim or you might be adding a little flip at the beginning of your release with your hand that holds the SS so that when the ammo passes your hand the forks are pointing way forward drawing the bands and ammo in the direction of your hand.

Seeing the photo of your hand gave me some ideas I've expressed here but as others have suggested, without seeing what you are doing it's really hard to suggest a cure. Make sure that when you are holding the SS and you are ready to shoot that the frame and tubes are perpendicular to one another at a 90 degree angle from each other = tubes/frame.

My hand slaps generally occur with OTT shooters when the shot has been released and the bands are returning toward me and hit my fingers on the front side of the slingshot. Yours are getting hit on the back side of the slingshot as the bands and ammo are being propelled forward suggesting to me more than just simple pouch tweaking. I'm thinking your troubles might be stemming from the way you are holding the frame at the time of release. Just my two cents, hope it helps.


----------



## codz285

Hi,

So i re-watched Charles videos, and managed to eventually get out today with the slingshot and I had very very few hand hits. I think I will get lighter tubes though for the dankung though.

Thanks to everyone who helped me, I am chocking the dankung more than I was and am using bigger ammo which I'm not sure if its changing the way I was holding the pouch.

Regards

Rhodri


----------



## wll

codz285 said:


> Hi,
> 
> So i re-watched Charles videos, and managed to eventually get out today with the slingshot and I had very very few hand hits. I think I will get lighter tubes though for the dankung though.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who helped me, I am chocking the dankung more than I was and am using bigger ammo which I'm not sure if its changing the way I was holding the pouch.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Rhodri


Could you show a pic of exactly how you are holding that sling, One hand hit is one to many for me. I honestly don't remember getting any hand hits, had very few fork hits in my life and NON, not even close to one when I turn and tweak the pouch !

Again, please send an in focus, medium close up pic of you holding your sling shot.

wll


----------



## Something0riginal

dang man, i think you needa switch to hammer grip for a bit, get your bearings, literally. I only hit myself in the hand when indulging suicidal tendencies shooting terrible rocks and sometimes bolts, even woodscrews. I move my hand out of the way without negative impact on accuracy, but sometimes it will just curve towards your hand if it falls out the wrong side of the pouch. thats when tweaking the pouch to ensure failures avoid your hand and veer off the other way.


----------



## lunasling

I shoot a palm thunder as well ,only experienced a couple of hand slaps my 1st time round twisting the pouch and placement of shot in the pouch is a factor as well . What i dont care for is the way the tubes roll on the fork eyes ya have to take time to make sure all is lined up properly sorta takes the fun out of shooting it but i have alternatives for said issues lol .


----------

